# Biota Frontier: SE Asia's Mekong River



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

I thought this article was short, but the tallies toward the end are pretty amazing. Note the number of amphibians discovered around the Mekong River over the last 10yrs.

More than 1,000 species discovered in Mekong: WWF - Yahoo! News


Mike


----------



## Jayson745 (Dec 13, 2006)

I was just coming in here to post this! half hour to late.

I'm sure I'm the only one wondering what kinds of frogs they have been finding  

that snake looks like a grump. hehehe


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I can't really do much seazrching for more info right now since I'm on my phone, but surely there has got to be some more species info and pics on the web somewhere. I'm really interested to see what some of these species are.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Spider as big as a plate among scores of new species found in Greater Mekong - Telegraph










"Eighty eight new species of frogs were discovered, including the blue spotted tree frog"

AWESOME


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

for those who's phones dont like the gallery link over at telegraph.co.uk


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

awsome viper!!!


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Some cool stuff indeed. That gecko is pretty cool.


----------



## cryptokat (Mar 9, 2008)

cool! Just saw an article on CNN about it. The wwf website also has a brief video about it http://www.worldwildlife.org/who/media/press/2008/WWFPresitem10990.html 
Makes me wonder how many more we still have to discover...


----------

